# [Help] adding mods to rom zips



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

I would like to add the kernel, gapps, accurate battery mod and boot animation to my rom. Is it a simple as following the zip files directory's? Also when you are in root explorer and you long press something you can make a tar file. Could you use this feature to make an Odin compatible file?

Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


----------

